
Visualising program execution [video] - exupero
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml6Dp3F4Inc&feature=youtu.be&a
======
ganarajpr
This is awesome work - I have always felt that programming till date has been
like reading braille - you can read but its not like reading with your eyes. I
think tools like these are giving programmers real eyes.

If someone is interested here is the github url for the same :

[https://github.com/janpaul123/omniscient-
debugging](https://github.com/janpaul123/omniscient-debugging)

------
_0ffh
Seems like they've reinvented the tracing emulator, on a higher level, with
nice visualizations. Looks good to me!

